# Arrondis sur Numbers iPad



## SteevenD (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai récemment acheté Numbers sur iPad (3) et lorsque je fais un tableau, et que j'entre des valeurs à virgules, l'application les arrondient directement.
Par exemple, si je rentre 67,7, l'application va m'arrondir à 68.
Je souhaiterais savoir comment le désactiver (les arrondis automatiques). 

Merci


----------



## Lauange (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

La solution est dans ce PDF à la page 22. 

http://www.edumobile.be/ans_charleroi/resources/Tutoriels/Numbers-sur-iPad.pdf


----------

